# Quality of my zebra obliq.?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Someone posted a pic in another thread and was told that the quality of their fish wasn't the greatest and they shouldn't keep fry from them (they also may have a male one species and females of another).

Anyway it got me worried if my fish look ok. I'll post a pic of the one male then try to get a pic of a female. I just got fry from them so that's why I'm concerned. Would appeciate your advice. Not a great pic, sorry.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
your fish looks fine to me, no spine of fin deformaties, the profile of the head and jaw looks good.
If you have a concern try not breeding brother to sister and try to source some unrelated fish.
You can do this again with your fry, if you have good strong males source some girls or vice-versa.

these have been in the hobby for so long with no wild stock to add fresh blood they sometimes look a bit tired.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Alan. I thought maybe the black bars didn't go down the sides far enough or something to make them undesirable. I have 2 males and 2 females that I assume were from the same batch. I'll try to get some females from another sourse too and depending what sex most of the fry are, will try to get them "out of family" mates.

I took a look at your photobucket page and WOW you have some gorgeous vics. What are those black and white spotted fish? Very nice looking ! These zebra obliq. are only my second attempt at vics. I had 2 very small N. brichardi that I had for a while and I think were beginning to bond then lost one due to a heater mishap  .


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
the black and white spotted ones are female Paralabidochromis Chilotes Ruti

Where possible i always try not to breed brother - sister. Not always easy to find unrelates vics tho  failing this take individuals from different batches.
:thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

neolamprologus brichardi are tanganyicans :wink:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

The strain seems ok to me too.
xris


----------

